# Location of Sensor/Sending Unit



## melhawaii (May 4, 2010)

1986 Nissan D21 2.4 RWD

I want to install after-market water temperature and oil pressure gauges. Truck does not have an oil pressure gauge (just warning light), and the water temperature gauge not working (along with the fuel level gauge).

Is there a diagram that would show me where the sensors and/or sending units are located?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

The coolant temp sensor is just under the thermostat housing.

The oil pressure sensor is to the just rear of the oil filter, mounted into the block.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

melhawaii said:


> 1986 Nissan D21 2.4 RWD
> 
> I want to install after-market water temperature and oil pressure gauges. Truck does not have an oil pressure gauge (just warning light), and the water temperature gauge not working (along with the fuel level gauge).
> 
> Is there a diagram that would show me where the sensors and/or sending units are located?


I'll bet your problem is the voltage regulator on the back of the speedo cluster. Replace that and your gauges should work....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------

